

Ask HN: We are looking for beta testers and comments on our beta signup page - flexterra

We are giving the final touches to our app that replaces "while you where out memos" in offices. We are looking for beta users and comments on the design of the landing page. Any comments are appreciated.<p>http://wywolog.com/
======
unshift
that bright green banner is really bright... i found it hard to read any of
the text on the site.

i'm also not convinced -- i see a crowded laptop screen and a bunch of post-it
notes but i don't see a screenshot of my "favorite device", so i can't get a
good 1-second gist of what you're offering.

nit picks:

\- "while you were out memos" should be "while you were out" memos (move
quotation mark)

\- i would take the first person qualifiers out of the copy (we take the ...,
our app..., etc) and make things shorter and more concise.

overall:

\- design looks nice, though it looks to me like a pre-made theme

\- show your apps in action, in an uncluttered environment (note how most
macbook images don't show the keyboard)

\- strengthen and clarify your message

~~~
Andrenid
Pretty much agree with the above, but would like to add:

"and event twitter or facebook." ("event" should be "even")

"for you to access anytime" (missing full stop at end)

I also didn't come away from it understanding what exactly the app does, what
makes it different to someone just emailing me my messages?

------
Shabby_Chic
I would improve the "Subscription Confirmed" email that comes after you sign
up. It looks really bare, has First and Last name fields empty and does not
match the websites style or color scheme.

------
ryszard99
You've got lots of nice curves on your site, then these sharp angles in your
green banner.

To my eye, it puts off the whole layout a bit.

------
flexterra
Clickable: <http://wywolog.com/>

